# About to pull the trigger



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Based on some reviews that I have read I am about to pull the trigget on some Romeo Y Julieta - Cazadores. What are your thoughts on these?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Good cigars that can become very good with age. Straightforward, in-your-face tobacco flavor with a good amount of "oomph". If you like your cigars strong and (somewhat) straightforward, then you'll certainly like these.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Quick search on 'Cazadores' will pull up several review threads on the R&J Cazadores. I found four in the first 2 pages.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Straightforward, in-your-face tobacco flavor with a good amount of "oomph". If you like your cigars strong and (somewhat) straightforward, then you'll certainly like these.


Exactly how I describe them as well. I'm a big fan, personally. Not complex but just good tobacco flavors. Plus, I love opening up that foil packaging and taking a big whiff.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Search is your friend. It's really not that difficult.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87744
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=83281&highlight=cazadores
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=80328&highlight=cazadores
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65485&highlight=cazadores
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54656&highlight=cazadores
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42709&highlight=cazadores

Also, there are 14 reviews at top25cigars.com

That being said, they are a bit on the stout side for my tastes. Plus, RyJ is not one of my favorite marcas.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

khubli said:


> Quick search on 'Cazadores' will pull up several review threads on the R&J Cazadores. I found four in the first 2 pages.


thank you...

like mike sed, they are pretty straight foward, very little complexity, pretty much in your face, (BTW: im talking about the 06 ones)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87744
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=83281&highlight=cazadores
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=80328&highlight=cazadores
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65485&highlight=cazadores
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54656&highlight=cazadores
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42709&highlight=cazadores

peter beat me to it...


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I went ahead and picked up a box. The price was good so I figured why not. Once again I will find myself waiting by the mailbox.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm a little torn whether I should respond any more to this thread or not. One side of me says why bother, but then the other side that just says you have a few words to type says go ahead.

I'm a little perplexed by this thread. I can understand why you would ask a question regarding the opinions on a particular smoke. I can even overlook the fact that a simple search would have pulled up several review threads on this particular smoke in different vintages.

But why waste the time of people that offer assistance to something will fall on deaf ears. If you knew you were going to pull the trigger because the price was so good, then why bother asking for thoughts?

If your decision was TRULY based on those thoughts and reviews provided by those that responded in this thread, then I apologize.

It's a little frustrating, that's really the only point I'm trying to get across. I usually keep my mouth shut, but I just couldn't on this thread. It struck a nerve with me.

I'll bow out now, you won't hear from me again on this thread or any others regarding opinions or thoughts.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I suppose on my limited budget, I was looking for a bit of a nudge. The posts here did indeed do that for me. Especially the "in-your-face" descriptions from two users. You won't see anymore posts like this from me as it seems to piss people off.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new boxx..
:bl:tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm with most of the gorillas on this one.

This cigar was one of my first ever, and it wasn't complex or anything like that, just a nice... well... what you'd originally expect from a cigar.

I enjoy em'.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I think they are the strongest cigar RYJ makes.

Great strong cigar for you. 

Go for it, nothing wrong with those. :tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoked said:


> I suppose on my limited budget, I was looking for a bit of a nudge. The posts here did indeed do that for me. Especially the "in-your-face" descriptions from two users. You won't see anymore posts like this from me as it seems to piss people off.


I can only speak for myself but I do find the tendency to want things spoon fed rather than doing a modicum of one's own research is tiresome.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

:tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sweet it's :mnon a newbie day. Use the search feature noob :r.

Going back to topic, I find RyJ Cazadores a value cigar. Not much to look at. Very strong tobacco taste. I've sampled some from 99 and from 05. Not much difference in terms of strength. A nice cigar for those times when you want is just plain tobacco taste.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

bonggoy said:


> Sweet it's :mnon a newbie day. Use the search feature noob :r.


:tpd:

Not a cigar I enjoy much. Strong and plain. That's it. I like just a little more complexity out of my smokes.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Based on some reviews that I have read I am about to pull the trigget on some Romeo Y Julieta - Cazadores. What are your thoughts on these?


You have a history of smoking cigars ROTT so I'm not sure you will get the full effect of these cigars. You'll find them quite harsh and lacking in a decent flavor profile. A lot of the enjoyment from this hobbie is discovering the many brands and vitola's. I would be more interested in reading your reviews vice your purchase plans. Just my 2 cents and recommendation.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Not a cigar I enjoy much. Strong and plain. That's it. I like just a little more complexity out of my smokes.


:tpd: Totally agree

I think there are many out there that I would prefer. As I smoke more I find the "in your face" flavor profile a turn-off. I want to savor the flavor, not get beat up by it. I like it when it changes through the stick and builds in strength.

My :2 
I hope you like them


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I went ahead and picked up a box. The price was good so I figured why not. Once again I will find myself waiting by the mailbox.


Now, get ready for what is, to me, the best part of the Cazzie experience. When you get your fresh, young box, you'll open it up to find the cigars wrapped in foil. The experience of opening that foil is well worth the price of admission: it's sensory overload. The cigars are a bonus.

Enjoy!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Gordie said:


> Now, get ready for what is, to me, the best part of the Cazzie experience. When you get your fresh, young box, you'll open it up to find the cigars wrapped in foil. The experience of opening that foil is well worth the price of admission: it's sensory overload. The cigars are a bonus.
> 
> Enjoy!


I have always been a fan of a good "sensory overload".


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I have tried one of these before. I thought it was a good cigar. Good flavor, not very complex, with a little kick. Something different to have in the rotation.


----------



## badhangover (May 24, 2006)

I used to enjoy these for what they are, as described by everyone in this thread. Sometimes I just wanted that strong "in 'yo face" blast of Habano leaf. Now I go for a Partagas Chico when I feel that urge. I am sated just the same, but in a smaller sized cigar that doesn't bore me as a Cazadores can tend to do past the midway point.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

don't like them......never have, never will.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bruce said:


> don't like them......never have, never will.


man what a hater


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I Like this cigar once in a while if it has 5 years or more age. The 99's are pretty good. I find myself more into complex cigars most of the time lately though.


----------

